# Realistic Fursuit Makers



## ThatOneJackal (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry if this sounds n00bish to people

Hello, I'm thinking about commissioning someone who does realistic fursuits. I've been thinking about commissioning Clockwork Creatures (Qarrezel on FA), but I know that will cost me an arm and a leg for a full suit haha

If you know anyone else, please let me know


----------



## fenrirs_child (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm nowhere near as good as qarezzel, but i like to think my stuff is pretty good ^^ my info is in my signature ^^


----------



## ThatOneJackal (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow your stuff is pretty neat as well ^^


----------



## Glitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I try, but rarely pull it off like the others. 
I can consider myself as commissioning for semi-realistic.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 4, 2011)

Magpie Bones would be your best bet if you want realistic.
She re-opens sometime in April.

Lion of the Sun also does realistic masks.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Apr 4, 2011)

ThatOneJackal said:


> Wow your stuff is pretty neat as well ^^


 
hehehe, thank you ^^ and i'll have a pile of new examples by the time i open up~ i'm currently working on a resin base fox right now, so i'll be able to offer those in the future as well! may i also recommend sharpe19? she's a little busy right now, but i bet she'll open before i do X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sharpe19/


----------



## Clockwise (Apr 5, 2011)

http://born-imperfect.deviantart.com/
http://zrcalo-sveta.deviantart.com/
http://Riithepup.deviantart.com/
http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/
http://fatkraken.deviantart.com/

You can also check out the Realistic fursuit group on Da:
http://realisticfursuits.deviantart.com/
(goodness that's bold. ._.')


----------



## bry25 (Apr 28, 2011)

you think you can do a fennec fox head for 60-70 dollars


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2011)

bry25 said:


> you think you can do a fennec fox head for *60-70 dollars*


 Realistic head for 70 dollars...HA!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 28, 2011)

bry25 said:


> you think you can do a *drawing of a* fennec fox head for 60-70 dollars



Fixed 

Kel


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2011)

Artslave
Breakspire
Monoyasha
Beetlecat
Magpie Bones




Clockwise said:


> http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/


 HAHAHAH
*NO.*


----------



## Jesie (Apr 29, 2011)

Clockwise! YOU SO FUNNY.

That 'raptor' she's making now looks just awful by the way. It's like fucking tumors are growing out of it's head...


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Lion of the Sun also does realistic masks.


 
He's been showing up a lot lately on artists_beware as claiming to do work he did not, along with payment issues and some other not-very-professional behavior. Imo, his heads look worse than Clockwork Studios; they just have more options. 

I do agree with MagpieBones though. Excellent stuff. I'm thinking of commissioning some hoof boots from her.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Apr 30, 2011)

there have been some great artists suggested already but i'll throw myself out there also, ive only done a few suits on the more realistic side but id love to do some more

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5661188  this is my most recent :3 still s tad on the semi realistic side but i think if i just did natural colors and more natural markings i could pull it off well :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5661140


----------



## osad3511 (Apr 30, 2011)

Your best bet would probably be to buy a few different costumes/materials and either create it yourself or have someone create it based on your design or a picture/description of your character.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2011)

bry25 said:


> you think you can do a fennec fox head for 60-70 dollars


 
No. This post is bad and you should feel bad.



Deer said:


> He's been showing up a lot lately on artists_beware as claiming to do work he did not, along with payment issues and some other not-very-professional behavior. Imo, his heads look worse than Clockwork Studios; they just have more options.



The difference between LOTS and CCS is that her heads are more petite due to peitie cast resin masks.
Despite his "Were" heads, I still like some of his works.
The irony is that he is less of an asshole to those who make their costumes than his customers.


----------



## fenrirs_child (May 2, 2011)

bumping myself because i put more recent pics up in my gallery ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5666899
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5667179
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5667362
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5667378
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5672123
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5643519/


----------

